# Old Guild acoustic



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was on the way to EB Game with my brother and we decided to stop off at this one pawn shop that has quite decent stuff.

I went to go check the guitars ofcourse and I actually missed it my first look over of all the guitars. It was a Guild acoustic guitar. It was quite well aged and worn in. It is quite worn around the pickguard from the strumming the previous owner. It is actually right down into the wood. There was also one fininish crack in it on the top surface.

I'm gonna try and describe it to you as good as I can from memory.

It has gold grover tuners.
It has an EQ, which I believe might not be stock because of it's age.
The Guild logo and inlay is quite yellow or "aged"
It is a cutaway body
Smaller black pickguard compared to regular sized Guild pickguard
Black headstock
"Made in USA" stand on the back of the headstock
Oval style sound hole or whatever you would call it.
The back has the smallest of an arch? I doubt that it is from any type of warping, cause I did see no separations of the wood anywhere on the guitar.

They wanted $599 for it. Like I said... it has been well aged. From what I have researched about it for the last hour is that it is possibly a Guild F45. Going by that I have found out that it was made in the mid-late 80's.. but nothing solid at the moment.

Would this thing from what I have listed, be worth to pickup for a reseller at all? It does sound quite nice. But I would have to borrow the money to buy it, since I only have like 80 bucks to my name.

Here is a link to the closest I can find to what it looks like:http://www.chielimusic.com/guitars/Guild_F45_big.jpg



It is in way more "used" or "aged" condition is that. The overall color of it is a dark brown.. almost sunburst type finish than that one. But the tuners/pickguard/oval hole and body style are the same.


Any insight to the details of this guitar would be golden. If I do purchase it. I will have any a pictures.

lmk
thanks
daniel


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Be very careful... Older acoustic guitars are very often in need of a neck reset if they have been under string tension for 20-30 years. Especially guitars with scale length's of 25+ inches.
Look very carefully at the string height at the 12 fret and the amount of saddle showing or... lay a ruler on the fretboard and extend it down to the bridge. The fretboard, if extended hypothetically down to the bridge, should just kiss the top of the bridge itself. I
If the straight edge laying on the fretboard wants to touch the bridge any lower than the top edge, it warrents a really really close look as it is an indication that the strain of string tension has pulled the neck up making string height off the fretboard too high to play in the upper registers. 
A neck reset can cost anywhere from 200-500 bucks depending on the actual guitar.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Any insight to the details of this guitar would be golden. If I do purchase it. I will have any a pictures.
> 
> lmk
> thanks
> daniel


Check out Tim's sight here and go to LTG for more Guild info. Most likely an Fxx depending on the tonewood.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I am not familiar with that particular model. It is my understanding that many Guild acoustics had a slightly arched back as you call it. This helped a lot with sound projection according to a luthier I asked about it, so not to worry about that.


----------

